
One Smart Cookie - MBCook
http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/708-One-Smart-Cookie.html
======
omk
I have no clue why there hasn't been much talk about this. Or is it that the
people who know are busy monetizing this information?

I see that this has been in practice since the last few years.
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8428422/detect-an-
msisdn-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8428422/detect-an-msisdn-
mobile-number-with-the-browser)

